# Dodonpachi_Sai_Dai_Ou_Jou_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2013)

*Dodonpachi_Sai_Dai_Ou_Jou_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*
Should be region free.
Still filtering down in places it seems.

Anyway Cave's latest effort in the Dodonpachi series of shmups is region free. As ever there is a special version but I am not sure what it holds over the normal one (normally it was just cds and books but others have been DLC).
http://www.siliconera.com/2013/05/10/dodonpachi-saidaioujou-for-xbox-360-is-region-free/
Homepage
http://www.cave.co.jp/gameonline/Xbox360/saidaioujou/
Play-asia
http://www.play-asia.com/Dodonpachi_Saidaioujou_Regular_Edition/paOS-13-71-br-49-en-70-680b.html

*Boxart* This one was far more colourful than the other version.



 

*Video* Arcade version.


----------

